# Guenstiges Angelgeraet in bangkok



## carp2000 (30. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

wir sind hier gerade in Bangkok und eigentlich gibt es hier ja alles und das auch noch in billig (wenn auch nicht immer ganz echt|supergri ).
Die Frage, die ich nir nun stelle, ist: Gibt es in Bangkok nicht vielleicht auch billges Angelgeraet von Penn u.a.;+ ;+ ;+ 

Und wenn dem so sein sollte, weiss irgend jemand von Euch vielleicht sogar noch ein Laden hier in Bangkok;+ ;+ ;+ 

Danke schon eimal fuer eure Antworten!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guenstiges Angelgeraet in bangkok*

allso wissen tuhe ich dass nicht aber ich hoffe das du glück hast und was guten und vor allen was preisswertes findest#6 #6


----------



## Meeres_Angler (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guenstiges Angelgeraet in bangkok*

hallo
wissen tuhe ich das auch nicht aber da ist mit sicherheit was möglich.wenn du nichts finden soltest,guck mal nach sofware die ist billig und gut.
schönen urlaub noch.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## msdstefan (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Guenstiges Angelgeraet in bangkok*

Es gibt nen Laden am Bung Sam See. Der liegt im Nordosten Bangkoks, ca. 1h Fahrt mit dem Taxi. Es gab mal einen in Chinatown in der Nähe des thieves market. Leider weiß ich die Straße nicht. Wenig gab es auch auf dem Chatuchak Wochenendmarkt. Das war im Zentrum, wo es auch die Tiere gibt. Ich würd in der Nähe der Fische suchen. 
Einen sehr guten Laden gibt es in Pattaya. Da könnte ich dir weiter helfen. Ich kauf da immer Posen und Kleinkram. Wenn du Zeit hast, gibt es einen Bus am Ekamai Busstation für ca. 2€. Die Fahrt dauert 2-3h. Der Laden ist in der Straße parallel zur Strandstraße, wo die Taxis wieder zurück fahren Richtung Norden.


----------



## Dart (1. November 2005)

*AW: Guenstiges Angelgeraet in bangkok*

Hi Thomas
Fuer gutes hochwertiges Tackle bezahlt man in Thailand nahezu das Gleiche wie in Deutschland, auch wenn Shimano und Tica in Thailand Produktionsstaetten hat. Spar dir dein Geld besser fuer Dinge die dort wirklich preiswert und gut sind 
Gruss, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## nomei (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Guenstiges Angelgeraet in bangkok*

Hallo Thomas, bist bestimmt mittlerweile wieder zurück. Rein informativ, haste nen Laden gefunden ?

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Locke (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Guenstiges Angelgeraet in bangkok*

So wie es aussieht, werde ich im Mai a bisserl Bangkok und eine Nordthailand-Rundreise machen.
Da möchte ich die Frage von _nomei_ mal aufgreifen und nachfragen.
Haste n Laden gefunden   ?

Gruss Locke


----------



## Big Fins (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Guenstiges Angelgeraet in bangkok*

Wer Info's über Angelgeschäfte in Bangkok möchte, kann sich bei mir melden. Ich finde es nicht so toll im Board damit rumzuposaunen bei den vielen Boardpartnern  .


----------



## carp2000 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Guenstiges Angelgeraet in bangkok*

Hallo Nomei, hallo Locke,

hab leider keinen Laden gefunden. Die Zeit war etwas zu kurz.
Und da Dart ja geschrieben hat, das das hochwertigere Gerät auch nicht billiger wäre als bei uns in hier, hab ich mich dann auch nicht mehr drum gekümmert.
Aber das Angebot von plaa Sawei hört sich ja sehr gut an.

Gruß Thomas


----------

